# favorite small tools



## old dude (Jul 21, 2015)

Climbed for 30+yrs.---last five with aide of ascenders, slings & biners micro pulleys etc... But my favorite: a telescoping Rope retriever called the Sidekick that telescopes From 27 inches to nine ft. weighs less than a pound and attaches to saddle. Still use it---makes life sooo much easier. All these things do. Hope to keep going---pushing 65 now.


----------

